# Spohn's Distemper Compound & Iodine (Poison) Bottles



## Kathi Groh (Jul 26, 2017)

Spohn's Distemper Compound is 5" tall. It says Spohn's Distemper Compound Spohn Medical Company Goshen Indiana USA on the side. The bottle is full.  The other bottle says Hite Brand Pure Tincture Iodine Poison.  It measures 5" as well.  Again, had a hard time finding anything on either one of them!!  Any comments would be appreciated!  Thank you in advance!!:welcome:


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 26, 2017)

You sure have some interesting bottles Kathi!


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you!!  You can see why I am a little overwhelmed!  I have 500 bottles and will take any input I can get!


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 27, 2017)

Fairly common meds.  I'd say $5 to $10 each is about what you can expect there.

Jim G


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you, Jim!!  Haven't seen that exact Spohn's bottle anywhere online. (so I wasn't thinking it was so common)  Thank you for your input!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 27, 2017)

You said you are on Worthpoint. Spohn's is a fairly common early machine-made bottle from the 1910s and 1920s:
https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/spohns-distemper-compound-goshen-ind-416092965


83% alcohol. LOL. I have an early 1900s cologne that is 85% alcohol.Cologne!


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 27, 2017)

paper labels are not so common . interior decorators look for that stuff all the time.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 27, 2017)

Compared to finding only embossed versions, labels are not common. In this case, they're far from scarce for the Spohn's.


----------



## Kathi Groh (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you , both of you for commenting!  I thought maybe it was scarce because I had seen other Spohn's bottles with labels, but not this one. It's all confusing to me! lol


----------

